# Best deal?



## Jing (Aug 30, 2011)

Long story short, I'm looking to upgrade from my 10gal but space is an issue. Not really sure where to check out tanks and stands, but I was at Pet Smart last night and saw a few that my gf and I liked. I've taken some measurements and the max I can fit in the space allocated is about 32" x 22". Still being a newbie and all, I'm not sure if I'm up for the challenges of a huge (to me) tank but do appreciate how much nicer it can look when filled up. I should mention that since I'd be upgrading I would need a stand as well.

Anyways, here are the ones my gf and I found:














$349.99 on sale from $399.99














$219.99


----------



## Jing (Aug 30, 2011)

$239.99

Can only attach 4 pics per post so here's the rest of 'em.

What do you guys think? It'd be great to support one of the sponsors on here but I have no idea where to look.


----------



## Jing (Aug 30, 2011)

56gal - $349.99
Pros: Size, decent looking stand
Cons: Price, might be more tank than I can handle

37gal - $219.99
Pros: Price, LED hood
Cons: Stand is very meh, worried about the LED's shorting out if water gets in too easily due to the hood design

28gal - $239.99
Pros: Best design (bow front tank, nice stand)
Cons: Pricier than the bigger 37


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

First one for me  I just love tall tanks. Setup is the most attractive.

Besides that, the last two stands are not very functional. No room for a canister filter which you will want sooner or later.

You may also want to budget to upgrade the lightings if you are seriously into planted tank.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

that tall 56 is beautiful.. of those three that's the one I would take for sure. I know you're worried about maintaining a large tank but the difference between them is simply the amount of water you have to change.. thats it! 

Get yourself a python or equivilent water changer and you'll be fine no matter what size. If you get a smaller tank you will wish before long that it was bigger so you might as well get the big one!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Jing, 

If only choosing between those, I myself would probably go for the middle one, the 37 gallon with LED light. That's because the first one is 24 inches deep and I find that depth very difficult to clean and to plant. I have a 36 bowfront and like it very much. (You might be able to find 36 bowfronts and stands somewhere if you keep looking.)

The bottom one is a better height for me than the top one, but I think 28 gallons is too small.

The information you provided doesn't tell us about the strength of the lights or the type of filters, but if you want to plant your tank you'll probably end up upgrading your light and possibly your filter soon. So, whichever tank you get, you should really love that tank best.

If you don't mind the 24 inch height, then probably the first one is the best. It's the biggest, anyway, and you like the stand better. 

I wouldn't worry very much about water getting into the fixture. Marineland has good customer service. They've sent me new parts for my various Eclipse tanks over the years, always at no cost, and now they're offering to replace or refund my 10 watt nano heaters that are in the same line as the heaters that were recalled (even though these ones weren't on the recall list). I don't even have a receipt. I find them responsive and fast. 

Before you make a decision, though, it would be a good idea to think about whether the lighting will be good enough for your needs. Or, exclude the light from your decision-making process. 

Have fun!


----------

